# Anzeigen von Applets



## wapplegraph (8. Sep 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe nun ganz frisch mit der Programmierung von Java begonnen un nun ein paae Fragen:

Wenn ich ein Applet programmier und es in eine Site einbinde, so zeigt es mir das Applet an, ändere ich jedoch das Applet zeigt mir der Browser immer noch den Stand vom ersten aufruf!
Wie kann ich das ändern? Arbeite auf Apple.

Und könntet ihr einen Editor sagen, welcher auf Apple läuft und gerade die Applets anzeigt, also ohne den Umweg über das selber einbinden.

Merci wapplegraph


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2007)

1. Das Applet liegt noch im Java Cache. Du musst den Cache löschen (nicht den Browser Cache), wie das bei einem Mac funktioniert kann ich dir aber nicht beantworten.
2. Eclipse, Netbeans,...


----------



## Marco13 (8. Sep 2007)

Falls es beim Mac sowas wie diesen neckischen Bereich unten rechts bei Windows gibt, wo alle Programme sind, die "im Hintergrund" laufen, dann schau da mal nach einer Kaffetasse. (Oder in dem, was auf dem Mac der "Systemsteuerung" entspricht). Wenn du dort dann mit der Rechten Maustaste draufklickst (muuuahhaha .. :lol:  ) (also, wenn du das machst, was einem Klicken der rechten Maustaste entspricht)  solltest du irgendwo eine "Java Console" öffnen können. Dort wird eine Hilfe angezeigt - den Cache kann man in der Konsole afair mit der Taste "x" löschen. (Steht aber dann da).

Zur zweiten Frage: Wenn du das JDK installiert hast, sollte es dort, wo auch die java.exe (oder auch ohne .exe, wie auch immer das bei Mac ist) auch eine "appletviewer.exe" geben. Dann kannst du dir das Applet auch ansehen, indem du 
appletviewer MeineHtmlSeiteMitDemApplet.html
in der Konsole eintippst (falls es bei Mac eine Konsole gibt).

Hm. Vielleicht sollte ich mich in Anbetracht der fehlenden Mac-Kenntnisse mal an das berühmteste Zitat von D. Nuhr halten  :roll: aber vielleicht hilft's ja trotzdem.


----------



## wapplegraph (9. Sep 2007)

Hallo Merci

Also das Java-Dienstprogramm, wo man den Cache löschen kann habe ich gefunden. 
Das mit dem Appletviewer geht auch, doch ich möchte ein Editor, welcher mir die html-Seiten gerade erstellt.

wapplegraph


----------



## Wildcard (9. Sep 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Eclipse, Netbeans,...


----------



## wapplegraph (9. Sep 2007)

Hallo

Merci ich habe mir jetzt Netbeans heruntergeladen.
Ich habe ein Webprjekt angelegt und eine Datei mit folgendem Inhalt:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.Applet;

public class test extends Applet
            {

            public void init()
                {
            
                setBackground(Color.yellow);
                
                }
            
            public void paint(Graphics g)
                {
            
                g.drawString("hallo Welt!", 30, 30);
            
                }

            }
```


Wie kann ich jetzt das Applet anschauen?

Merci wapplegraph


----------



## Wildcard (9. Sep 2007)

http://www.netbeans.org/kb/50/tutorial-applets.html


----------



## wapplegraph (9. Sep 2007)

Merci!


----------



## Guest (17. Sep 2007)

als editor empfehl ich noich realj


----------

